# My Thinnest Yet!



## Grizz (Feb 25, 2011)

Walnut Bowl I worked on today.  5.5" x 2.25"  Thickness is less than 1/8"  
2 Coats of Clear blond shellac and some wax.

I didn't blow it out ... whew.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 25, 2011)

You are right, that is the thinnest walnut bowl I have ever seen. So thin, I can't see it :biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job!

Dave


----------



## OOPS (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, Grizz, that is an exceptional piece of wood you have there.  I really like Walnut myself.  Excellent work, thanks for posting it.  It looks like you got quite a shine out of that finish too.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 25, 2011)

ah, I see them now.  Great job!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice.  I love doing thin bowls.


----------



## louisbry (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice bowl.  Really like the walnut!


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 25, 2011)

Nicely done! I really like the grain pattern and you did a great job with the finish. Thanks for sharing.
Martin


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW, nice wood!!!

The grain in the third one seems to run from one side to the other--great choice of camera angle!!!

Well done, all the way around.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, good execution, simple shape but effective.

The wood is certainly beautiful and the grain/colours did come up very well the way it was finished.

One of the worth enemies of thin wall bowls/vessels, etc, is the outside diameter of the piece, the wider the circle the more vibration/wobble will affect the outer edges of the piece to the point that if rotating too fast, it will simple disintegrate/explode...!

The 5.5" diameter is a very safe size for these thin wall items but I would suggest caution at the lathe speed on anything under 5mm, over the 7 to 8" diameter.  Off-course, the type of wood used will determine its success or failure, some woods will allow a 3mm wall thickness up to the sizes I suggested if lathe speeds aren't extreme...!

Basically, any of these items turned carefully on any mini/midi wood lathe, aren't too bad as the lathe limitations will limit the sizes that can become more of a problem or risk so, all pen-turners with small lathes, making bowls and other stuff out of your small lathe is a good way to break the monotony (if doing too many in a short period of time) and experimenting other turning techniques with some investment in a few extra tools and larger size wood, which is easier to find then most people realise.

Green wood turning is a great way of turning, and something that everyone will find at the local dump, local tree arborist, council workers, and neighbours.  Trees have to be trimmed and cut down all the time, every where, keep your eyes and ears alert, and make sure that, when you hear the sound of a chain saw going, go to that location without delay, you will be glad that you did, (51% of the time)!

OK, I stop now...!:redface::wink::biggrin:

PS: Just in case someone wants to have a go at some logs, here is a good PDF file with great information on how to cut logs for making bows, depending on the way you want the grain to show...!

Cheers
George


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 25, 2011)

Grizz as I said on "that other" forum that is really nice.  I am just finishing a BW bowl up but it is not as nice as yours.  Great work.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellent form and execution. No hint of tool marks, bruising or tearout!

I've been doing a lot of thin walled stuff lately to support my piercing addiction.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 26, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Walnut Bowl I worked on today.  5.5" x 2.25"  Thickness is less than 1/8"
> 2 Coats of Clear blond shellac and some wax.
> 
> I didn't blow it out ... whew.



That's one jim dandy looking bowl.... I was working on one earlier this week that would have, could have, should have,  been similar... one teensy weensy, tiny little bitty catch turned it into an exploding mass of wood shrapnel, some of which I think went into the rafters and is lodged in some of the stuff stored up there.... You did really good.... love the looks of a well turned walnut bowl.  :good::good::good::good:


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 26, 2011)

you should try some cocobolo thin bowls.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 26, 2011)

Jon, you have my undying admiration!   That is one magnificent bowl.  Someday I hope to just turn a bowl, of any kind and any thickness.  That is gorgeous.  Thanks for showing.
Charles


----------

